# Vapemail Early Birthday present



## Ridi786 (19/5/16)

Wisemic setup







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Ridi786 said:


> Wisemic setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNAP! I'm rocking the same setup at the moment! 
PS: You might want to trim and thin those wicks, when they so long they leave you with very little room for our juice. That and the shorter thinner wicks don't give any dry hits when vapng over 35W. YMMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridi786 (20/5/16)

Greyz said:


> SNAP! I'm rocking the same setup at the moment!
> PS: You might want to trim and thin those wicks, when they so long they leave you with very little room for our juice. That and the shorter thinner wicks don't give any dry hits when vapng over 35W. YMMV



Lets see your setup. How often do you fill juice in the tank


----------



## Greyz (20/5/16)

Ridi786 said:


> Lets see your setup. How often do you fill juice in the tank






This was a pic from the day I got her. My wicks are longer in this pic than they are now. Found out the dry hit way that I needed to trim them even further and thin them out. Thinning them out is easy once the wicks are wet. I took a piece of kanthal, bent a hook and thinned the tails in a "raking" motion from top down.


----------

